
TEDx – Do you really know why you do what you do? - Asturaz
https://www.ted.com/talks/petter_johansson_do_you_really_know_why_you_do_what_you_do/
======
jgritty
I imagine the police could easily do the same thing on a suspect lineup, or
when eliciting a description.

